# How do you make a Christmas Card Basket?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I would like to repurpose and save/use my Christmas Cards. I have seen little hexagon baskets (I think thats right) in the past and would like to make one, or more. 

I would like to make it on the larger side - so it is more useable.

Does anyone know how, have you made one, or have instructions? 

Thanks
Alison


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes i do but where is it? that's the big question. i saw it last week. it was with the instructions for a graham cracker christmas house. i planned to make both so i put them somewhere so i would find them easily. i have been looking for an hour.i have made them before but wouldn't remember the instructions. i'll keep looking. but there's got to be someone else here that makes them. ~Georgia.


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/card-basket.shtml


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey that looks like a great link. Thank you. I printed out the pattern and the basket seems very shallow for the base - I don't know it that makes sense. I certainly will give it a go but the sides appear to only be about 3 inches high. 

I am not really crafty without a pattern, do you think I could make these higher? 

I would like to use some of the beautiful pictures on the cards and this pattern would only use a small 3 inch portion of the card.

I hope I don't sound difficult, it is hard to decide which part of the card I will use, lol..

If anyone has a larger basket pattern, I would love to make that also.


----------

